# New 6.5lt V8 Turbo



## edd8ok (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi all,

It has unfortunately become necessary to post-bone our 6 month trip around europe for a number of different reasons.

Let me remind you of the scenario........... 
RV working alright... RV Stops. Blown engine!!! New engine, turbo, some welding and new radiator required.

Currently waiting for new engine, etc. (Remanufactured long engine)to be bought in from the states and awaiting arrival date so our 8th October departure date looking highly improbable. Estimated total cost of repairs circa 7k.

I'm not particularly happy with the service being provided by the repairing garage but its extremely hard to negotiate with a garage who already has your vehicle dismantled and in bits so I've "bitten the bullet" and told them just to get on with it!!

Because the repair costs have risen so high they have made a big dent in our travel budget and as a result of that and recent results of hospital tests a 6 month trip away has become out of the question.

We have decided that 6 weeks away in Portugal/Spain will have to do for now and when we get back in November the hospital can have what's left of my body to do whatever it is they need to do with it 
Assuming all goes well at the hospital we can reschedule a much longer trip for next year.

So there you have it.............. What else can go wrong?????

Anybody going to be in Portugal/Spain during October/November time?


----------



## edd8ok (Feb 18, 2006)

*6.5lt V8 Turbo Diesel*

Hi there,

Typo in the subject. Should have read 6.5lt not 6.6lt but I guess you will have known that.

Regards

Eddy


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I wish you the best of luck!

Can't be much fun when your "baby" isn't doing well.


----------



## harrison (Apr 20, 2010)

We are in La Manga Spain for the winter, I had my engine blow in France two years ago and got my Winne recovered to Dave Rv near Wolverhampton he found a new engine from a American air base in Lincoln they had 5 at the time so there may still be a couple the 6.5 td cost £5000 and they gave me £1500 for the old one, plus about 2k for fitting, the Rv runs like a dream now, the problem with the old engine was a split in the oil return pipe to the sump and all the oil discharged, timescale about 6 weeks in total including recovery from Charte,s France

Paul


----------



## edd8ok (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi Paul,
Many thanks for your reply. 
Unfortunately we couldn't source an engine at all this side of the pond so we decided on a remanufactured Long Engine from the states which has been built and hopefully in transit as we speak. The cost of which was circa $4000 (£2900). We need a new turbo and radiator an have been told to expect a total bill of about 7k including labour. Pretty much a out the same as you I guess taking into account we are 2 years on in time. Just be glad when its all done and we can be on our way but now were having to delay our sailing to Santander by a fortnight. I want to get some miles on the new engine under our belt before we take her into Europe. I plan to do some miles and return to garage for a an inspection just to make sure all is well.
We are undecided as to exactly when to return to the UK and now considering spending Christmas in southern Spain. Hospital appointments allowing. 
Keep your eyes open for B8EDD on your travels. If we catch up I'll buy you a beer. 
Enjoy your trip



(Please excuse any typos...... This reply was written on my phone!!!! So sad!!!)


----------



## harrison (Apr 20, 2010)

You need to change the oil after 1k we are down here till end April flying home a couple of times last winter we where in Marbella and using the Santander boat it was 780 miles Marbella to Worcester this year we did Portsmouth Caen out and have not decided on home run yet

Paul


----------

